# Cousins UK straps



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Hi,

Recently got an account with Cousins and have noticed the extensive range of straps which they offer!! Has anyone had any experience with them and tried some especially NATO's and leather straps! What are your thoughts??

Noticed the NATO'S have stitching so thats a plus as some cheap ones on the internet are just glued!

Cheers!!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

No experience of the NATOs but their buffalo range are excellent for the money. Their lizard and alligator straps are excellent also, easily on a par with OEM costing 2-4x more


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i buy loads of straps, they're ok but the finish isn't always great and keepers tend to break quite quickly on the cheaper ones, the £2 NATOs are great, although as with any nato they may graze the back of the watch


----------

